# Describe your first Uber pax ever.



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Drunk guy who works at a call center. Drove a few miles to pick him up, passed a fender bender on the way there. Pick him up he's going home from work. He says he needs to make a stop, He directs you just past the fender bender to make a left across the busy road to get to the liquor store. he buys what he needs and gets back in, in the front seat. We are off and he goes to the next town over, to the motel he lives in. No tip, gave him 5 stars I think, didn't know how to work the app. Fare was bout $5 for 5 miles. Big letdown. Next ride was worse.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Real estate guy, owns a high end luxury home development and sales concern here in Las Vegas. Needed a ride to the body shop to pick up the Bentley. $5 tip. Give me a very misleading preview of what was to come.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I hadn't thought about it until now, but my very 1st pax was a bad one.

Turn on app at home thinking I wont get a ping. Just trying it out. I live in a bit of a rural area outside of town.
I get a ping!!! 14 minutes away. I didn't know any better. I'm thinking crap I gotta go!

I start driving to pick her up and hit traffic entering town. She texts me asking if I could hurry as she was late for work.
My very first ride and this pax has me all stressed out trying to make yellow/red lights and speed all the way there.
Ride was about 1.5 miles away to a restaurant she works at.
No tip.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I hadn't thought about it until now, but my very 1st pax was a bad one.
> 
> Turn on app at home thinking I wont get a ping. Just trying it out. I live in a bit of a rural area outside of town.
> I get a ping!!! 14 minutes away. I didn't know any better. I'm thinking crap I gotta go!
> ...


And now you automatically cancel any rider who texts you asking to hurry up, right?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Funny enough, it was actually my a friend of mine, his gf and two of their friends who needed a ride back from a restaurant after a few birthday shots of tequilla for one of them. It was really a great ice breaker and "practice" run essentially; I was pretty lucky in that regard. My stupid attire, demeanor, amenities and whatnot was more remarkable in just how ridiculous it all was to be doing Uber...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> And now you automatically cancel any rider who texts you asking to hurry up, right?


Only happened one other time and yes. Knew I wouldn't make it in time to make them happy, so bye bye.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Typical stuck up well off couple in their early thirties. Was about 11 pm and they were leaving an expensive restaurant to go to their townhome. It took me a second to start the trip and they sort of sighed when I told them it was my first trip. They just whispered to each other, did not talk to me at all, besides answering "fine" in a slightly annoyed tone when I asked them how they were doing, basically treated me like a servant, which I wasn't expecting since it was "rideshare" (LOL now). Dropped them off, they barely thanked me, surprised no tip.

It was $4.28. Remember thinking that wasn't much. And it was before rate cuts. I knew nothing about surge then of course. At least I knew the price showing was not what I got paid. That was before they changed that in the app and it used to show the total the pax paid. Of course they can't do that now!

Why do people whisper? I can still hear them.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Two young foreign exchange student girls. I was terrified.
It took me a few weeks to learn that you could press the navigate button and get google maps. I was driving with Uber's blue line.
I circled the block about 5 times to find them.
I went about a mile the wrong direction after picking them up.

Before I dropped them off I explained that they were my first ride, and I was terrified.

I got a 1 star and a report for navigation.

Second ride was fine.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> Two young foreign exchange student girls. I was terrified.
> It took me a few weeks to learn that you could press the navigate button and get google maps. I was driving with Uber's blue line.
> I circled the block about 5 times to find them.
> I went about a mile the wrong direction after picking them up.
> ...


This sounds exactly as when I popped my manhood cherry LOL

I forgot my first one, I suppose I went well I kept my 5 starts until I had around 200 trips, then it started to go south


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

getoutofmycar said:


> 2 French girls from hotel in Costa mesa to rental car place.
> 
> I was all serious and trying to give a 5 star ride lol


Did they ask you were the Emergency Room entrance is?


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

lesh11 said:


> Two young foreign exchange student girls. I was terrified.
> It took me a few weeks to learn that you could press the navigate button and get google maps. I was driving with Uber's blue line.
> I circled the block about 5 times to find them.
> I went about a mile the wrong direction after picking them up.
> ...


 LOL


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lesh11 said:


> Two young foreign exchange student girls. I was terrified.
> It took me a few weeks to learn that you could press the navigate button and get google maps. I was driving with Uber's blue line.
> I circled the block about 5 times to find them.
> I went about a mile the wrong direction after picking them up.
> ...


Getting reported on very first ride is priceless!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

My first was a girl who needed a ride downtown to go to ballet lessons. Young, pretty, friendly, great figure... I had a smile on my face the rest of the evening and thought Uber was going to be a world of fun!

6 hours later I was taking a car load of drunken frat rats through Taco Bell and wondering "Why me, Lord? Why me?"


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lucky enough for me a friend of mine that has been doing uber for almost. 7 years made herself my uber mentor and was my first pax. First actual pax was a guy I picked up at a car dealership and took him home. He had Inputted his work address and changed it without telling me as I was going onto the freeway. Haha. Took next exit and headed back a bit and got him home.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Chubby black girl who yapped drama into her phone for 20 straight minutes.


----------



## Bluecrab (Oct 3, 2016)

Picked up pax going 35 miles around 6PM on a Friday. He told me he waited for the surge to die down before requesting me. Now he was running late, but it was okay. I had no idea what surge was, but his next comment stuck with me. 

He said he didn't mine paying 1.5 surge for a short trip, as that was still cheaper than a taxi. But he didn't want to pay 2X surge for a long trip. But he would,if he had to, because that's about what a cab would cost and uber drivers have better cars. 

He sat in the back and was texting on the phone. I drove hwy miles in silence and wondered WTF? 

At 1.5 x the regular uber rate we were still cheaper than a cab and he didn't mind paying that. Something's wrong with this pricing structure. Very first ride.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Bluecrab said:


> Picked up pax going 35 miles around 6PM on a Friday. He told me he waited for the surge to die down before requesting me. Now he was running late, but it was okay. I had no idea what surge was, but his next comment stuck with me.
> 
> He said he didn't mine paying 1.5 surge for a short trip, as that was still cheaper than a taxi. But he didn't want to pay 2X surge for a long trip. But he would,if he had to, because that's about what a cab would cost and uber drivers have better cars.
> 
> ...


And yet, here you are 2000 rides later LOL


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sunday morning around 7am. A young, pretty, blond girl came out of a house that was apparently an apartment. She looked a bit disheveled. She got in the car just fine, I think in the front seat, and I took her to her apartment downtown/campus-ish. During the ride she basically indicated that this Uber ride was the equivalent of a "walk of shame" (returning home the morning after hooking up). No tip, but great pax. Five stars. 

Thinking about ubering this weekend early Saturday and Sunday morning before my family wakes up. Those crazy kids have to get home somehow...might as well be with a safe driver who cares.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Those crazy kids have to get home somehow...might as well be with a safe driver who cares.


Or you. LOL


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sunday morning around 7am. A young, pretty, blond girl came out of a house that was apparently an apartment. She looked a bit disheveled. She got in the car just fine, I think in the front seat, and I took her to her apartment downtown/campus-ish. During the ride she basically indicated that this Uber ride was the equivalent of a "walk of shame" (returning home the morning after hooking up). No tip, but great pax. Five stars.
> 
> Thinking about ubering this weekend early Saturday and Sunday morning before my family wakes up. Those crazy kids have to get home somehow...might as well be with a safe driver who cares.


Her ride home of shame was your first Uber drive....of shame.

Everyone's first Uber drive is of shame.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Or you. LOL


Well played


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

After I got up the nerve to go online for the first time after being activated I immediately got a ping from a Lexus dealership a few miles from my home. I picked up the pax who was heading back to an auto auction house after dropping off a car at the dealership. He sat up front and I admitted he was my first pax, so he set me at ease by playing 20 questions and we chatted the entire 45 mile, 50 minute ride. When I dropped him off he let me know it was a good ride and he was happy to give me my first 5 star rating.

He was barely out of the car when I got another ping and before I had time to react I saw "You have arrived". I didn't even have the option to accept the ride when a man came out of the office my previous pax was walking toward, introduced himself and got in the front seat. I figured this is how it works, so I selected start ride and navigate. Turns out he was going right back to the same Lexus dealership to pick up a car to drive back to the auction house.

So my first experience was a $50 ride outbound, and then another $50 ride going right back where I started. I figured this must be the greatest gig in the world, $100 in less than 2 hours. Little did I know...


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> After I got up the nerve to go online for the first time after being activated I immediately got a ping from a Lexus dealership a few miles from my home. I picked up the pax who was heading back to an auto auction house after dropping off a car at the dealership. He sat up front and I admitted he was my first pax, so he so he set me at ease by playing 20 questions and we chatted the entire 45 mile, 50 minute ride. When I dropped him off he let me know it was a good ride and he was happy to give me my first 5 start rating.
> 
> He was barely out of the car when I got another ping and before I had time to react I saw "You have arrived". I didn't even have the option to accept the ride when a man came out of the office my previous pax was walking toward, introduced himself and got in the front seat. I figured this is how it works, so I selected start ride and navigate. Turns out he was going right back to the same Lexus dealership to pick up a car to drive back to the auction house.
> 
> So my first experience was a $50 ride outbound, and then another $50 ride going right back where I started. I figured this must be the greatest gig in the world, $100 in less than 2 hours. Little did I know...


Beginners luck. My first day I turned the app on and nothing happened so I turned it off. Drove around, nothing happened came home and gave up for a few days


----------



## Trav (Apr 1, 2017)

College girl going to work on a Saturday at a bar. Only like 6 miles but felt like forever. Even missed a turn being so nervous. Also, learned my lesson about warming car up before driving early in the morning in Feb after a comment of how cold it was and how i must have just started driving for the day. Also, learned a lesson about forgetting to turn child lock off which felt like the most embarrassing thing at the time.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

My first pax was a first time pax as well. We joked and laughed all the way to his destination which was 25 miles or so, at the old Chicago rates. Tipped me $3.

I thought I was going to get great fares and tips all the time. 

I'm married so I'm used to being wrong.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

My very first ride was a very drunk couple who made out in the back seat for their entire ride. It was a good fare but no tip.


----------



## FoeLife (Oct 25, 2016)

My first ride was a cancel. Pax requested ride from a Panera Bread, I arrived and waited my five minutes and called. He said he would be right out, so I started the trip......about 7minutes pass again and I call, he answers and says he getting of work and hes trying to clock out. I wait another 5min or so and finally I get tired of waiting and cancelled the ride. I got reported for starting trip early.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

My first night driving was Halloween on the campus of University of Arizona. I could not even get the app working at first but finally got things worked out. I picked up a kid going a mile to his house. No idea what I was doing and I knew nothing about the area I was driving. Things got crazy pretty quick as the parties started to kick in. Normal rides were in the 2.5X range and when 7 scantily dressed gals wanted to pile in the car I was completely OK with it! Obviously, fares were much higher then (2014) so the short trips were OK as they came back to back. I worked from about 10pm ending around 3 and make a bit over $200. First night was awesome......never to be seen again!


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Young Indian business owner. Told him this was my first ride. Told me he had "a regular uber driver." I missed the first turn into the mall and made the second. Added about 27 seconds to his trip. I apologized. He one starred me.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

doggerel said:


> Young Indian business owner. Told him this was my first ride. Told me he had "a regular uber driver." I missed the first turn into the mall and made the second. Added about 27 seconds to his trip. I apologized. He one starred me.


Was this the business?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

....This should be a featured thread...

Airport pick up of an older heavy set business man in the evening. He didn't recognize my car and I drove right past him and had to loop around. He said the app was lagging in terms of where my car was. Told him he was my first pax. Quiet and stand offish. Had to drop him off at a hotel on a busy one way city street with no parking. He had to get out on the street side. I was nervous.

Learned early on to be proactive, ask questions and to take control of the ride.


----------



## DallasGaDriver (Mar 9, 2017)

High school student going home from her job at the Whole Foods market. Uber's navigation took me across an intersection where I waited, then confirmed I had arrived, then got a phone call from her saying where are you. Found the store, she got in and had a very good conversation for the 1/2 hr ride to her boyfriend's job at Hardee's. 5 star and a compliment for Excellent Conversation.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

aJoe said:


> Drunk guy who works at a call center. Drove a few miles to pick him up, passed a fender bender on the way there. Pick him up he's going home from work. He says he needs to make a stop, He directs you just past the fender bender to make a left across the busy road to get to the liquor store. he buys what he needs and gets back in, in the front seat. We are off and he goes to the next town over, to the motel he lives in. No tip, gave him 5 stars I think, didn't know how to work the app. Fare was bout $5 for 5 miles. Big letdown. Next ride was worse.


high school kid going from taco bell to her house 1/2 mile away. i wore a collared shirt and offered her a bottle of water. no tip. we gave each other 5 stars.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Was this the business?
> View attachment 121428


The guy lost like 4 cents in those 27 seconds, I'm sure he was furious.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> My first night driving was Halloween on the campus of University of Arizona. I could not even get the app working at first but finally got things worked out. I picked up a kid going a mile to his house. No idea what I was doing and I knew nothing about the area I was driving. Things got crazy pretty quick as the parties started to kick in. Normal rides were in the 2.5X range and when 7 scantily dressed gals wanted to pile in the car I was completely OK with it! Obviously, fares were much higher then (2014) so the short trips were OK as they came back to back. I worked from about 10pm ending around 3 and make a bit over $200. First night was awesome......never to be seen again!


First night driving on Halloween, I guess New Years eve or Friday the 13th would only be worse.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

aJoe said:


> The guy lost like 4 cents in those 27 seconds, I'm sure he was furious.


That's a lot of Rupee in India, man. Almost like two.


----------



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

aJoe said:


> LOL


I'm glad to read that you were terrified. My first trip so was I. I didn't know what I was doing and I was lucky it was just a three mile drive to drop off a guy who worked at Burger King. But it was enough to get rid of my first day jitters and I have more than a years experience now with more than 1200 trips under my belt.

There should be some sort of one days on the job training where an experienced Uber driver carries a newbie around to get a feel for the job.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Brianod said:


> I'm glad to read that you were terrified. My first trip so was I. I didn't know what I was doing and I was lucky it was just a three mile drive to drop off a guy who worked at Burger King. But it was enough to get rid of my first day jitters and I have more than a years experience now with more than 1200 trips under my belt.
> 
> There should be some sort of one days on the job training where an experienced Uber driver carries a newbie around to get a feel for the job.


I think they used to do that or Lyft did at one point. Then they realized they would have to pay a driver to train you and figures to throw you to the wolves is easier and if you can't figure it out then you shouldn't be driving for them, which makes sense.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Brianod said:


> I'm glad to read that you were terrified. My first trip so was I. I didn't know what I was doing and I was lucky it was just a three mile drive to drop off a guy who worked at Burger King. But it was enough to get rid of my first day jitters and I have more than a years experience now with more than 1200 trips under my belt.
> 
> There should be some sort of one days on the job training where an experienced Uber driver carries a newbie around to get a feel for the job.


Actually Luber has that program here in Miami, I once signed up to scare the crap out of any new driver that came my way, but no one has never requested my services, good for them. LOL


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

10:30 am on a Thursday, took a young man to his restaurant job. No tip, was one of the easiest things I have ever done for money and not nervous at all. Old rates, so that exact trip now pays $3.20 less and still no tip. Earned $9.30, now $6.10. Good thing I have the Uber fuel card to save me 4 cents now, verses then.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I hadn't thought about it until now, but my very 1st pax was a bad one.
> 
> Turn on app at home thinking I wont get a ping. Just trying it out. I live in a bit of a rural area outside of town.
> I get a ping!!! 14 minutes away. I didn't know any better. I'm thinking crap I gotta go!
> ...


So this was my first ride^. But I'll tweak the thread a bit. My first weekend was working the AT&T celebrity pro am golf tournament in Pebble Beach. 
This was one of those few cases with too many people not enough drivers.
Amazing surges. Made over $1000 working that weekend. And could have been better had I known what I know now.
Thought I might have to quit my day job with money like this.
Next weekend reality hit


----------



## Yoloman9001 (May 19, 2017)

9AM, literally first ride-sharing experience ever with Uber, get ping from next town over (only 4 miles away from my location) find myself picking up a pax inside an apartment complex, waited a good eight minutes, lady calls me and asks if I'm here. i answer "Yes i am" and roll down window and start waving. "Do you see me?" i ask, "Yes i see you, I'll be there in another minute, I'm sorry." i say "It's all good." minute goes by, i see her walking to the car with a baby in a car-seat. I immediately help her out, open both back doors for her and help set up the baby's car seat. (It's a good thing i knew how to do this raising my infant nephew years beforehand.) She smiles and says "thank you so much" and hops in. 

Now en route to destination, she asks me how long I've been driving for Uber, i smile and say "This is actually my first day, you're my first ride ever!" She's like "Dude, really??" I'm like "Yeah!" she goes "Dude that's awesome, you coulda fooled me i thought you were a pro" we both laugh. She was actually nice, the whole way there we chewed the rag and talked about all kinds of rando' stuff along the way.

Arrive at destination, hop out and again help dismount baby seat, "Thank you so much, you're awesome" she says, i say "No problemo, it's been a pleasure." she smiles and says "wait i gotta give you a little tip." i say "Don't worry about it, it's all good." she says "OMG you're the best, take care!" i say "Likewise!" open app, give her a 5 star rating, she does the same in return, with a kind comment! and i roll off into the day seeing what else it had in store for me.

A good day in the driver's life.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Yoloman9001 said:


> 9AM, literally first ride-sharing experience ever with Uber, get ping from next town over (only 4 miles away from my location) find myself picking up a pax inside an apartment complex, waited a good eight minutes, lady calls me and asks if I'm here. i answer "Yes i am" and roll down window and start waving. "Do you see me?" i ask, "Yes i see you, I'll be there in another minute, I'm sorry." i say "It's all good." minute goes by, i see her walking to the car with a baby in a car-seat. I immediately help her out, open both back doors for her and help set up the baby's car seat. (It's a good thing i knew how to do this raising my infant nephew years beforehand.) She smiles and says "thank you so much" and hops in.
> 
> Now en route to destination, she asks me how long I've been driving for Uber, i smile and say "This is actually my first day, you're my first ride ever!" She's like "Dude, really??" I'm like "Yeah!" she goes "Dude that's awesome, you coulda fooled me i thought you were a pro" we both laugh. She was actually nice, the whole way there we chewed the rag and talked about all kinds of rando' stuff along the way.
> 
> ...


Please tell me you no longer refuse tips


----------



## Yoloman9001 (May 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Please tell me you no longer refuse tips


If i get a really cool person and i notice they're kind of down on their luck i tell 'em not to worry, but besides that whenever a tip comes my way I'm totally grateful for it.

EDIT: Everyone's got their own hard times these days


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> ....This should be a featured thread...


I agree. This is my favorite UP.net thread to date.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I agree. This is my favorite UP.net thread to date.


Thanks guyz.



Yoloman9001 said:


> If i get a really cool person and i notice they're kind of down on their luck i tell 'em not to worry, but besides that whenever a tip comes my way I'm totally grateful for it.
> 
> EDIT: Everyone's got their own hard times these days


I figure if they didn't have it they wouldn't offer but yeah sometimes its the poorer people who will offer a tip sooner than those who can afford it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't remember much about my first passenger, but I remember telling him that he was my first passenger and he said he had been the first passenger for a lot of drivers. He was a very pleasant bloke.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sunday morning around 7am. A young, pretty, blond girl came out of a house that was apparently an apartment. She looked a bit disheveled. She got in the car just fine, I think in the front seat, and I took her to her apartment downtown/campus-ish. During the ride she basically indicated that this Uber ride was the equivalent of a "walk of shame" (returning home the morning after hooking up). No tip, but great pax. Five stars.
> 
> Thinking about ubering this weekend early Saturday and Sunday morning before my family wakes up. Those crazy kids have to get home somehow...might as well be with a safe driver who cares.


We get a lot of that here also!

About sunrise they either need a ride back to where they left their car last night, or else the "ride of shame" home after the drunken one-night stand.

Me, being the a-hole that I am, always take them by McDonald's for coffee - my treat. Hungover, feeling shameful, and wide awake - welcome to the real world!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Me, always take them by McDonald's for coffee - my treat. Hungover, feeling shameful, and wide awake - welcome to the real world!


Mizzou Tigers paying 25 cents a minute and 130 cents per mile. Here, UGA Bulldawgs pay 12 cents a minute and 80 cents a mile (or do they? we have upfront pricing) they should be buying me coffee.


----------



## Lelekm (Apr 12, 2017)

On a Saturday morning, I picked up a college girl at some house for the morning "ride of shame" back to her dorm. I pull up; she's waiting outside already and gets in. I ask her where she's going. I had no clue about starting the ride or anything at all. I then looked at the app, which obviously told me to start the ride, and saw the navigation. Realized right away what an idiot I must've sounded like. We were totally quiet the whole way. Cheap fare; no tip.

I did one other ride that day after that - also with no talking - and decided to stop because it was all so weird. Next day, I tried again. This time, I pull up outside a hotel and pick up a guy with a suitcase I assume is going to the airport 30 minutes away. No, he's a German resident going for a job interview in another city more than an hour away. He sat in the front seat and we talked world politics the whole way. That totally broke the ice, and it's been a lot better ever since (the pax, not the fares!!).


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

My first was a mother and her competitive cheerleader daughter. I picked them up at hotel going to mall 1.5 miles away for $2.70. Told them they were my first and were totally nice, no tip. Stayed out another 8 hrs after that since it was a Saturday, ended the night making $30 in tips as I told the first 10 rides they were my first rides.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Nice African lady and her two kids. Dropped them off at a department store. I was like "hey this job is pretty easy." How naive I was.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

My first pax was my wife and she made it a pain in the butt. Wanted to change destination when neither one of us knew how. My first real pax was on a Saturday morning. Got the ping and Waze app was throwing me off so it took me 10 minutes for a few blocks away from rider's house. I couldn't tell if rider was a dude or chick at first but I knew after the saggy chest(no bra). She looked hungover which I was right because I was taking her to a gas station where she had left her car overnight.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Asian girls in front of a movie theater. When 4 of them piled in I didn't even know if that was OK. I had only thought of the service as one rider. The biggest mistake I made as a new driver was not understanding how to cancel. When PAX didn't show up I began the ride then ended it. LOL. Got professionalism dings and believe my rating was under 4 for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Asian girls in front of a movie theater. When 4 of them piled in I didn't even know if that was OK. I had only thought of the service as one rider. The biggest mistake I made as a new driver was not understanding how to cancel. When PAX didn't show up I began the ride then ended it. LOL. Got professionalism dings and believe my rating was under 4 for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Marlene... gorgeous mexican girl!

She gave me one star cause she was spooked by the door not opening. (Door linkage, inside, was disconnected )


----------



## Springfield Honda (Mar 27, 2017)

After talking to others who've been driving, I decided to sink or swim at 5 pm at one of our biggest areas of traffic congestion. I go online and get a request within seconds: pickup is at the emergency department of a major hospital. Oob's ETA was 4 minutes (I was 1 mile away), but I knew it was more like 20 so I called her and asked if she was okay waiting since I was picking her up at the ED. She said she's "good now" and she has all the time in the world.

I followed GMaps rather than trust my own instincts and I got stuck in mini-traffic jam after another. Rider calls and says, "Traffic is a mess, isn't it? Don't worry, I'm from Houston. See you soon." I finally get to the ED and felt a sigh of relief until I realize I'm in the receiving area, not the pickup area, so a few more minutes to get to her. Once I get to her, she has her headphones on, approaches my car, and smiles. 

She gets in, I greet her and tell her to get comfy. I confirm destination and ask if she has a preferred route. She said she didn't care how we got there because Jacksonville traffic isn't anything compared to Houston's. So I take the fastest route and we begin the ride to an apartment complex I didn't know existed.

Along the way, 2 cars on separate occasions almost sideswiped us and we witnessed a crash. By this time, we were chatting like friends, learning that we're both introverts, we like to explore and meet people, we both come from military backgrounds, and that I missed a few turns because GPS must have done an 8 ball because it was rerouting every block. She told me not to worry about it since that's what she's used to. I ask her to nav, but she politely declines and defers to me and then GPS.

Finally--FINALLY--her apartment complex is in sight, but it has a narrow turn in so I pull into the parking lot across the street to pop a U-turn. We make it to her apartment complex and she tells me where she wants to be dropped off. We finally get there and we both burst into laughter at how ridiculous the ride was.

As we're laughing, a Lyft ping sounds. I forgot I had both on and we laugh even harder. She hurried out so I could catch the Lyft ride. $6 fare with $20 tip and 5 stars, no flags.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Marlene... gorgeous mexican girl!
> 
> She gave me one star cause she was spooked by the door not opening. (Door linkage, inside, was disconnected )


My Mazda suffered a rear door handle breakdown one morning while I was driving, and I decided to keep driving. Pretty sure the UW football player I picked up, and asked to sit in the front seat, down rated me for it.


----------



## JBuzz826 (May 12, 2017)

My first customer and pax was a college student. I won't lie I was nervous about picking him up. As I was brand new to uber.

I was pulling into the apartment complex and saw someone on their phone and I thought hey my first pax. I rolled down the window and asked if they called uber and they were like nope. I then realized it was a female. 

I then found my first pax later and took him to his destination which was a good 8-10 min ride. Anyways we had a good conversation and he gave me my first 5 star rating and great convo badge.


----------



## Lady Driver LBC (May 15, 2017)

College kid going from Long Beach to Northridge - in PM rush hour traffic. Good times.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It was actually very cool.

20s kid who works at a steak house. About an $11 ride. He was very laid back and at the end of the ride he insisted on giving me a fist bump! This was with Uber too and not Lyft. I didn't tell him he was my first Uber ride at first but when I got him again several months later I told him.

I wish they all were like that - $11 rides and cool people. This would be the best gig ever then.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aJoe said:


> Drunk guy who works at a call center. Drove a few miles to pick him up, passed a fender bender on the way there. Pick him up he's going home from work. He says he needs to make a stop, He directs you just past the fender bender to make a left across the busy road to get to the liquor store. he buys what he needs and gets back in, in the front seat. We are off and he goes to the next town over, to the motel he lives in. No tip, gave him 5 stars I think, didn't know how to work the app. Fare was bout $5 for 5 miles. Big letdown. Next ride was worse.


It was 4 women tourists going to Muse Conti wax museum in New Orleans.
The museum is now permanently closed and turned into high priced condos.
Sigh.
We used to go on class trips there in grade school.
I made 25 trips my very first day.
Even had Napoleon in his tub.
If not for his war debt, no Louisiana purchase.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

5 star with a service dog.

True 5 star, tipped and was a blast to have in my car.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

d0n said:


> 5 star with a service dog.
> 
> True 5 star, tipped and was a blast to have in my car.


Good for you, some people do not like dogs and it would have been their first and their last, but I love dogs.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Unremarkable: Two girls going about about 1.5 miles to a local art house movie theater (from near my place). Pleasant, mostly chatted amongst themselves and I didn't say anything about being my first ride. 

Had a crummy back seat cover that kept getting rumpled up, which I replaced later than week with some nicer leather ones that I get regular compliments on.


----------



## UberEsq (Oct 14, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I hadn't thought about it until now, but my very 1st pax was a bad one.
> 
> Turn on app at home thinking I wont get a ping. Just trying it out. I live in a bit of a rural area outside of town.
> I get a ping!!! 14 minutes away. I didn't know any better. I'm thinking crap I gotta go!
> ...


Welcome to Uber! That's just beautiful.


----------



## BlastedChango (Mar 10, 2017)

i had two american girls (or USA girls for those who believe that the USA is not America), they were at a shopping center near my house that is filled with the local taxi cabs (which by the way are a little petty mafia), luckily nothing bad happened. The girls were a little rude but nothing extreme. I dropped them on an hotel. I was young and still believed that the human species was inherently good and most people were nice. I was so wrong


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

My first ride was a Good Looking Mature woman wearing a FUR coat (it was cold out). She was going to work this one morning. She got in and we had a nice talk on her way to work. She gave me a $5 tip, I got out and walked her to her office door. This was a nice first ride and the $5 tips have been far and few between but I have met some very friendly people.

I enjoy driving and Driving for Uber has been fun.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

driverx.nj said:


> My first ride was a Good Looking Mature woman
> , I got out and walked her to her office door.
> .


Walked her to her door?? DAAANG! Look at you! Play on player!


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Walked her to her door?? DAAANG! Look at you! Play on player!


She was really my type.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Took my girl friend with me, this was an adventure and I figured it would be cheap entertainment for us (this was 3 years ago, Uber was new here and of course we had no idea what the rules were). Roll up to the first call, 2 girls and a guy . One of the girls had a beer can, told her she couldn't bring it in the car. She put it down on the trunk of the car and my gf hopped out and got all Jersey on her. I started laughing, got her back in the car and took off, cancelled the ride. Had to explain that I got rated on these calls so the approach needs to be a little less aggressive. I love that woman, she always has my back, so much so that we are getting married next year. Took her home and the rest was history. 6K rides later I seem to be losing the urge to even turn the app on. Took all of last week off and planning on staying on vacation this week as well.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice middle aged lady with suitcase going from home to university. 21 miles and tipped $4. Gave me the impression that Uber would be a lot better than it is!


----------



## theclowns (Jan 9, 2016)

hmmmm... nope my brain doesn't want to try to go back to 2015. I don't even want to remember what pax I had yesterday


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

theclowns said:


> hmmmm... nope my brain doesn't want to try to go back to 2015. I don't even want to remember what pax I had yesterday


Party pooper!


----------



## Kiwiride (May 21, 2017)

I had 3 very distenguish men heading to the gentlemans club in the city which was 45min from there home, had great convosation, very polite, lovely men.
Dropped them off and they asked if they can call me when they where finished and i sadly had to reply " sorry but i dont know where i will be at that time and it will be up to uber to get use the ride for you" so i thanked them for choosing uber, and they thanked me for there ride.
Great to work with uber!
P.S can we do special requests?, if so how?, if not thats okay too


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Got my first ping on a Friday after my night job. I was in a rented partner vehicle (2016 camry). I actually remember ignoring the first ping out of nervousness and accepting the second which was like 3-4 minutes away from my job in the Bronx.
A fairly young couple and a small infant child. I actually got the hang of things pretty quick except I didn't know that they didn't close one of the doors all the way but we figured that out quickly. The ride went pretty smooth to be honest and at the end I told them they were my first passengers on Uber, the guy was telling me he was waiting for his TLC (taxi) license to be approved and wanted to do Uber as well. 5 stars both ways, no tip.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

I don't remember my first PAX - and it was only 3 months ago. LOL! But I remember getting a backrrub from a milf in front of her husband, the strippers, the arrangements girl, allot of the TCUdipshits, the cheap wealthy a holes, the heroine addict, the Danish guy who tipped $20, all of the old ladies who tipped $5 a piece, all of them, the 30-40 something "girls" on their nights out, the 30 something guys on their night out, the long phone conversations in the back seat in a foreign language, the 1 stars for who knows what, snotty downtown suits, all the cool prior service veterans, the bartenders, the former Uber drivers, all of the "entitled" ones, and a guy so poor he only had pocket change left after Taco Bell. He offered it as a tip. The least who can afford it tip.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> and a guy so poor he only had pocket change left after Taco Bell. He offered it as a tip. The least who can afford it tip.


Dude that's like Biblical!


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Kiwiride said:


> P.S can we do special requests?, if so how?, if not thats okay too


No you can't. Uber frowns on that and may hold back the pay and accuse you of cheating for whatever reason and not pay you.

The person can be outside you your car trying to get you and the ping may go to and be accepted by a different driver nearby.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

I honestly can't remember.


----------



## NASSCAR1991 (Mar 7, 2017)

Over 3 yeara ago.
20 something min ride for 50 bucks.
Good guy....sat up front.
3 people later girl threw up in a car. Was super happy cuz i collected 200 for cleaning.
Basically 2 hours of work made 300 after cleaning fee.
3 days later quit my job.
Was happy since


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

10 min airport trip, couple headed to Denver. $5 tip. Every ride should end with a $5 tip.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> We get a lot of that here also!
> 
> About sunrise they either need a ride back to where they left their car last night, or else the "ride of shame" home after the drunken one-night stand.
> 
> Me, being the a-hole that I am, always take them by McDonald's for coffee - my treat. Hungover, feeling shameful, and wide awake - welcome to the real world!


Not my first ride but I have had the same customer request rides of shame for different women. 

Hey at least he paid to get them out of his house right?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Some cute college girls that made me wait 10+ minutes. I was a sucker back then and got the door for them trying not to mess up


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

My first ride was my brother on a test run. His first trip as a pax too. He one starred me on accident .... So he says. I told him don't worry about it, I'm sure there's plenty more of those in my future


----------



## nightoweluber (May 24, 2017)

I rush to the pick up location. Only to find out that I arrived at the wrong motel. Two motels are right next to each other I just assumed if I got as close to the pin as possible I was there. Nope. Well finally pick up the dude. Missed my entrance to the HWY(which would have made the trip faster) so I just decide to go through town instead of turning around and looking like a newbie. Dude decides he needs lotion so he asks if I mind stopping at a convenience store. I say sure. Rider forgets what Uber car he was in and tries to get into another car. I look up and don't understand why he's at another car. He finally gets back in and tells me he almost died because he tried to get into the wrong car. I thought he was joking about the dying part until he tells me they pulled out a gun on him. I was mortified. My first PAX almost got killed!

I proceed to the destination he put in the app to find out that is not where he wanted to go. So I drive to where he thinks the place is at. Anyway, I got him to a bar in the end. Gave me a $7.00 tip.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

It's funny how everyone remembers "their first". Mine was two guys going to a concert. They were Uber veterans. Very nice and easy ride.


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

Some super old guy getting groceries. I helped him bring his stuff to his door at end of ride and he gave me $10 tip. 

It wasn't much, but that was the best ride I've ever had with uber. Everything was straightforward.

Didn't take long since for Uber to commit to being more "upfront" and "straightforward", then all the bull**** started happening. It's only been 2 years since my first ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BlastedChango said:


> i had two american girls (or USA girls for those who believe that the USA is not America), they were at a shopping center near my house that is filled with the local taxi cabs (which by the way are a little petty mafia), luckily nothing bad happened. The girls were a little rude but nothing extreme. I dropped them on an hotel. I was young and still believed that the human species was inherently good and most people were nice. I was so wrong


Only Globalist consider everything from Mexico to Canada America.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I was a mew driver and it was January 28, 2016. This was the day before the last rate cut. I was so excited to get driving. Make that first dollar. See what the rideshare industry had for me. It was a pretty smooth ride. This young lady(maybe 25) wanted a ride to the upper east side. Quick 14 minutes ride up 3rd Avenue from Kips Bays and we arrived. I told the woman she was my first ride and she remarked that my car was the cleanest Uber she had been in(My car was about 29 days old at the time with the new car smell still penetrating the surrounding air as strong as ever). She thanked me for the trip and wished me luck. I winked at her and said thanks. All in all, I only did 5 trips but I gotta say, it was a good day.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

I picked up two guys headed to a Nuggets game at Pepsi Center. One of the guys asked me, "how long have you been Ubering?" to which I replied, "about 10 minutes".


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> He can change his rating of you via the help section of his app.
> 
> Fart in to his pillow every night and give him pink eye if he doesn't change it to a 5.


He changed it. But that is way back there in my rearview mirror now


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

prsvshine said:


> I honestly can't remember.


Picked up Mo. Short for Mohammed. Foreign exchange student. Walmart pickup . Hopeful a bit if I helped carry his groceries into his apartment he would tip. Didnt even get a thanks. Early lesson of one thing to never try again.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

I picked up a husband and wife with two small children. I missed the exit leaving the resort twice, they looked at each other and asked me how long I've been doing this. I said, "Actually... you guys are my first passengers ever" and they all bust out laughing.

I dropped them off and they gave me a $5 tip, really nice people.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> I picked up a husband and wife with two small children. I missed the exit leaving the resort twice, they looked at each other and asked me how long I've been doing this. I said, "Actually... you guys are my first passengers ever" and they all bust out laughing.
> 
> I dropped them off and they gave me a $5 tip, really nice people.


I might start to say this in the rare moments when I take a wrong turn. Who knows? might get a pity tip like you. But if we all laugh it off in the end, is it really shameful?


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I might start to say this in the rare moments when I take a wrong turn. Who knows? might get a pity tip like you. But if we all laugh it off in the end, is it really shameful?


Pax know who's new or not by the rating. In fact I've had a pax tell me if she sees a driver with 5.0 she cancels because chances are they're gonna be worse than a driver around 4.8


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

aJoe said:


> Drunk guy who works at a call center. Drove a few miles to pick him up, passed a fender bender on the way there. Pick him up he's going home from work. He says he needs to make a stop, He directs you just past the fender bender to make a left across the busy road to get to the liquor store. he buys what he needs and gets back in, in the front seat. We are off and he goes to the next town over, to the motel he lives in. No tip, gave him 5 stars I think, didn't know how to work the app. Fare was bout $5 for 5 miles. Big letdown. Next ride was worse.


Hey my first rider was the dude in that picture said his name was Travis. He got in with a couple of guys in black suits one said he was with the NSA and the other says he worked for George Soros. The three of them were laughing the whole way to the strip club and I realized later there was semen on the back of the passenger seat where the three of them were basically sitting on top of each other. It cost me about $400 to have the interior of the car detailed and when I notified uber/lyft about it they said they were not going to cover it because passenger claimed I was unprofessional and the car was not clean. They refunded the passengers money and deducted it from my pay. Live and learn.



MadTownUberD said:


> Sunday morning around 7am. A young, pretty, blond girl came out of a house that was apparently an apartment. She looked a bit disheveled. She got in the car just fine, I think in the front seat, and I took her to her apartment downtown/campus-ish. During the ride she basically indicated that this Uber ride was the equivalent of a "walk of shame" (returning home the morning after hooking up). No tip, but great pax. Five stars.
> 
> Thinking about ubering this weekend early Saturday and Sunday morning before my family wakes up. Those crazy kids have to get home somehow...might as well be with a safe driver who cares.


You're a pervert congratulations!


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Korean college students. And as they wrote their names in Korean, it made me seek out some advice on how to handle it. Hello UP!


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

My first was in 2015, back before the rate cuts. It was two guys from out of town, pickup at one of the casinos. It was their first ever Uber ride also. This was back before mandatory destinations, so they got in and asked to go to a strip club. Since I also drive party buses in the area I was able to ask which of the 4 they wanted to go to and explain the differences between them when they asked, ha ha. No tip, but back then I was naive enough to believe the whole tips are unnecessary crap.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

6 am OCT 31st... pickup 2 youngsters in Encino CA, their Mother request the ride, and drop them off at Fox Studio in Century City! So I guess they are an actress if I have to guess!


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Started with Lyft. It was a brother and sister pair. The sister wanted to go to another house like 2 miles away. The trip was $5.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Round trip fare like three or four hours. She kept saying," My regular Uber Driver........." Asked me if I'd mind doing a round trip, after she told me the destination, almost 17 miles one way or more;" No no not at all." Dropped off her kid and took her back to her home. Heard about all the times she'd been to jail, what she does for a living teaching at a medical assisting place." The reason behind her DUI, otherwise she'd be driving.......... wasn't so bad at all, had so much worse then her by a long run.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

I remember when I joined. First ride December 2016. All dressed up with Jeans and long shirt. Oh, how times have changed!
Sat at home got the ping a few min from home and picked him up.. dropped him off. I was soooooooo excited I was out for like 5 hours earned $85 thought this was great.

How times have changed. Barely log on now hah.


----------



## WVboyinOH (Jan 11, 2016)

Stripper headed to work. About an 8 mile trip. Very nice young woman. 
All-in-all, not a bad introduction to TNC driving.



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> He can change his rating of you via the help section of his app.


True, but hilarious and untimely to even bring that up. No pax is going to take the time to go into the Help section and change their rating, unless they're pissed off and the rating was accidentally a 5 star.


----------



## BlastedChango (Mar 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Only Globalist consider everything from Mexico to Canada America.


well, i put both options, i really don't know which one is correct since i live in south america


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

El Janitor said:


> Round trip fare like three or four hours. She kept saying," My regular Uber Driver........." Asked me if I'd mind doing a round trip, after she told me the destination, almost 17 miles one way or more;" No no not at all." Dropped off her kid and took her back to her home. Heard about all the times she'd been to jail, what she does for a living teaching at a medical assisting place." The reason behind her DUI, otherwise she'd be driving.......... wasn't so bad at all, had so much worse then her by a long run.


You drove 17 miles each way and it took 3 or 4 hours?



BlastedChango said:


> well, i put both options, i really don't know which one is correct since i live in south america


America is US of A. North America is the Continent.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

aJoe said:


> First night driving on Halloween, I guess New Years eve or Friday the 13th would only be worse.


Worse? This is one of the best nights of my life! Wish every day was Halloween. Only had to pull over once to let someone puck outside the car.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> You drove 17 miles each way and it took 3 or 4 hours?
> 
> America is US of A. North America is the Continent.


L. A. Rush Hour traffic


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

2 ladies out of East Perth, drove 2 km down the road, commented on the lovely new car. 
As they got out, one turned to the other and said, "Don't forget OUR waters" ... 
1 star for pax first ride


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

My first pax was a young lady that lived in my neighborhood going to college using her boyfriends account. She verified the name so I figured it was okay. Like a 7 mile trip mostly on the highway so probably less than $7. no tip, she didn't close my door all the way so I pulled up and closed it. I drove her 2 other times after that.


----------



## BlastedChango (Mar 10, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> You drove 17 miles each way and it took 3 or 4 hours?
> 
> America is US of A. North America is the Continent.


i stand corrected


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

It was a chick heading to a Mall, very quite, didn't talk at all. I was so nervous and serious that I didn't know what to do. My van was having some mechanical issues and sometimes the RPM will fall down so low that it will shut down the engine. The ride was perfect until I reached the last traffic light and boom, my car shut down and I was so embarrassed. I fire up the engine and dropped of my passenger.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> And now you automatically cancel any rider who texts you asking to hurry up, right?


Exactly. Plus, the reason to keep your doors locked EVERY RIDE NO EXCEPTIONS to evaluate your passenger and if they seem like a ****** (male or female) and/or too drunk, you just cancel. "My girlfriend is too drunk to walk the half a block!" (to the only place you found to park on a busy street) CANCELTURNOFFAPPTURNONLYFTZOOMAWAY! Drive entitled unaccompanied minors? Guess who is most likely to give you 1-4 stars anyway? These little $hits. It's not worth it. They will say "OTHER UBER DRIVERS DO IT ALL THE TIME" and you say, sorry, it's against the law (in California, thank God). At night, the drunks frequently drop pins way off mark and when I have to call and get their actual location, drive a mile to their location and they still were a D? I didn't listen to that little nagging voice that said NO! RUN AWAY, FAR AWAY! I let him guide me over the phone a mile away, he got in the car and said he wanted to go somewhere else. I said he needed to put it in the app, since not sure about Uber's new pricing structure would this detour be paid in full? Anyway, he refused, said "SHOULD I GET ANOTHER CAR?" I stopped and said, "Yes, get out" and they had the balls to say I drove to the wrong location? Lyft has the graphic showing the wrong address they started with and my detour to get to them. I didn't address that with Lyft because I felt it wouldn't be worth my time. Long story short: don't deal with drunks if they seem querulous. It just isn't worth it.



lesh11 said:


> Two young foreign exchange student girls. I was terrified.
> It took me a few weeks to learn that you could press the navigate button and get google maps. I was driving with Uber's blue line.
> I circled the block about 5 times to find them.
> I went about a mile the wrong direction after picking them up.
> ...


I've grown to expect 1* from foreign exchange student types which is why I preemptively cancel them. I also avoid Generation Zs.



El Janitor said:


> L. A. Rush Hour traffic


Avoid rush hour. This gig doesn't pay enough to do that to yourself. Unless it is surge, which I doubt happens now that Uber is using other means to extract $$ from riders.



Eric Montero said:


> It was a chick heading to a Mall, very quite, didn't talk at all. I was so nervous and serious that I didn't know what to do. My van was having some mechanical issues and sometimes the RPM will fall down so low that it will shut down the engine. The ride was perfect until I reached the last traffic light and boom, my car shut down and I was so embarrassed. I fire up the engine and dropped of my passenger.


Check to see if your town (or nearby even) has a trade school that teaches auto mechanics. Mine does for cost of parts only and they do an excellent, thorough job. They even do body work.


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> Exactly. Plus, the reason to keep your doors locked EVERY RIDE NO EXCEPTIONS to evaluate your passenger and if they seem like a ****** (male or female) and/or too drunk, you just cancel. "My girlfriend is too drunk to walk the half a block!" (to the only place you found to park on a busy street) CANCELTURNOFFAPPTURNONLYFTZOOMAWAY! Drive entitled unaccompanied minors? Guess who is most likely to give you 1-4 stars anyway? These little $hits. It's not worth it. They will say "OTHER UBER DRIVERS DO IT ALL THE TIME" and you say, sorry, it's against the law (in California, thank God). At night, the drunks frequently drop pins way off mark and when I have to call and get their actual location, drive a mile to their location and they still were a D? I didn't listen to that little nagging voice that said NO! RUN AWAY, FAR AWAY! I let him guide me over the phone a mile away, he got in the car and said he wanted to go somewhere else. I said he needed to put it in the app, since not sure about Uber's new pricing structure would this detour be paid in full? Anyway, he refused, said "SHOULD I GET ANOTHER CAR?" I stopped and said, "Yes, get out" and they had the balls to say I drove to the wrong location? Lyft has the graphic showing the wrong address they started with and my detour to get to them. I didn't address that with Lyft because I felt it wouldn't be worth my time. Long story short: don't deal with drunks if they seem querulous. It just isn't worth it.
> 
> I've grown to expect 1* from foreign exchange student types which is why I preemptively cancel them. I also avoid Generation Zs.
> 
> ...


I fixed my car already, lol


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> Avoid rush hour. This gig doesn't pay enough to do that to yourself. Unless it is surge, which I doubt happens now that Uber is using other means to extract $$ from riders.


If you have a brutal rush hour where it takes 45 minutes to drive a few miles I can't see anyone taking the ride unless there is surge. Uber will have to at least charge 4x and give the driver 2x surge otherwise why would someone bother to sit in that unless they are happy with the less than minimum wage per minute charge.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Hot 25yr old asian chick in a miniskirt...


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

My second official trip involved the request of two dogs(medium size) and 2 passengers in the back of a honda civic. I was like this **** is crazy


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

Local woman who worked at the Stop & Shop. 4 minute drive, easy peasey.


----------



## MattMo81 (Oct 26, 2016)

I signed up on a Sunday in October 2016. I was actually amazed how easy it was. I got a text the next day saying that I was ready to drive. I waited until Friday to do my first trip. My first ping was at a house in South Jersey across the river from Philly. 1 guy who sat in the front, 2 women in the back, early 30s. They're going to Xfinity Live, a popular bar by the stadiums in Philly. I was relieved that I already knew how to get there. As I'm backing out of the driveway I hear the metal under my car scraping the concrete. One of the women in the backseat says. Sorry, that happens a lot it's been like that for years. Awesome. They asked how long I've been driving for Uber, I said actually this is my first trip. I was pretty nervous so I didn't say much during the ride. Halfway there the guy in the front seat farted. Silent but deadly. It smelled awful. He didn't roll down the window or anything. I was terrified that the 2 women in the backseat would think it was me so I didn't roll my window down either. They must have smelled it. Nobody said a word. I started thinking about what to do if I eventually have to fart during a future trip, hold it in? We get to the bar and they thank me for the ride and say best of luck with being an Uber driver. No tip. $21 fare including $5 bridge toll. Not bad for my first trip.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Dback2004 said:


> Since I also drive party buses in the area.


A fellow party bus driver. Glad to meet you.


----------



## Rollo Tomassi (Aug 29, 2014)

lesh11 said:


> A fellow party bus driver. Glad to meet you.


Millennial with a beard and an entourage of similar nitwits. Cancelled upon arrival, because he insisted that my six-passenger vehicle could hold seven. Welcome to Uber!


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

A neighbor actually... He was heading downtown on a Thursday. Nice guy. No tip.


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

My first ride was a gentleman who was going to pick up his car from the dealer repair shop. Experienced passenger. I told him he was my first ride and he was really nice. Left a $2 tip. 

Second ride was a middle schooler who had his mom put him in the car and take him to a roller rink for a school function. Third trip was a couple going downtown. I didn't know the area at the time and dropped them off around the corner from their destination.

Last trip was 2 girls going back to their military base. I missed a turn and took a good 30 extra minutes to get there--surprised they didn't cancel. Then my phone died (the charger wasn't charging but I didn't know that at the time). I had heard of the base but had no idea where it was or how to get there. The area we were in has a lot of crazy dead end streets.

Finally, after a period of driving in literal circles for about 15 minutes, I found a street I knew and stopped in the parking lot of a local grocery store and pulled out an old fashioned street map. I mapped the route and when we hit the highway, I told them I would stop the ride due to all the issues. They were very cool about everything. I finally got them to the base. 

Then since the phone was dead, I went home.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

My first pax did not tip me. I knew right away it was a sign of things to come


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

My first PAX was a college kid going back to his dorm. Wasn't a long ride and he was a nice guy. Wound up getting requests from him 2-3 more times.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Very nice couple!


----------



## UberMurphy (Dec 24, 2016)

I started on New Years eve and my first drive was a couple of old eastern Indian guys wanting to go to a casino about 65 miles away, up in the hills, when we got there they asked me if I would wait for them about 4 hours because they didn't have a way to get back home. I told them just call for another Uber when they were done, although I knew that Uber didn't come out that far, so I don't know how they got back.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

>


UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Only had to pull over once to let someone puck outside the car.


Puck? Are we missing an F or an E?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> >
> 
> Puck? Are we missing an F or an E?


I hope it is an F because that would be a lot more fun to watch.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jayman said:


> I'm married so I'm used to being wrong.


Are we married to the same woman? Sisters maybe?



aJoe said:


> , I guess New Years eve


NYE was my first night. 1sr ride, 18.75 plus 10 tip... one year later, my 1st ride on nye was the same guy, 15 minutes earlier than last year


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Mine was just a cpl days ago... two professional broads in their 30s who were from NY. Dropped one in the Set from Nob Hill and then drove the other to Stanford. $60. Not bad for my first ride on the platform. Best part was there was massive surge and PT happening in Palo Alto for some reason, did a three 5 min rides 300%, 3.5x, and 200% for $24,$20, & $28 respectively and then got a ping for a ride back up to SFO. $150 for about 2.5 hrs driving. Been shite since though.


----------

